# Wall Street Journal review of AWD-P



## marusan (Jul 8, 2016)

Enjoy: https://www.wsj.com/articles/first-...formance-a-thrilling-modern-marvel-1532022533

Bypass Paywall: 
First Ever Review of the Tesla Model 3 Performance: A Thrilling, Modern Marvel The Tesla brand has its share of haters, but none have yet driven the new Model 3 Performance-until now. Dan Neil takes a first turn behind the w... wsj.com


----------



## EBMCS03 (Jun 10, 2017)

Why is the title positive? I only see negative reports. Never positive. What’s this? Fake news?


----------



## marusan (Jul 8, 2016)

EBMCS03 said:


> Why is the title positive? I only see negative reports. Never positive. What's this? Fake news?


I think that should be obvious. From the article:

"I'm no financial analyst, but I do know cars."​


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Just read it, thanks for posting. Love the fact he was so positive about the car but I was really hoping for some more detail on how the car felt to drive. Dan is a very respected auto journalist and I'm sure this will catch the attention of many people. Can't wait to hear from more journalist who get to drive the beast and see what their overall driving impression is after they get done talking about panel gaps.....really.....enough already......WE KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Sean Murray (Jul 4, 2018)

Maybe he was writing for the paper's audience, but he told me almost nothing about the car that isn't already known.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Tesla can use any good press they can get given the onslaught of people trying to undermine their stock prices. So even if this reviewer doesn't say anything new, he's a respectable guy who just gave the nod to Model 3 P.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> Tesla can use any good press they can get given the onslaught of people trying to undermine their stock prices. So even if this reviewer doesn't say anything new, he's a respectable guy who just gave the nod to Model 3 P.


Dan is simply telling the truth about how good the car is. That's what journalists are supposed to do: tell the truth.

It would be nice if more did their jobs properly, though many do.

I do believe he got the power wrong:



> In the Performance version, two motors north and south equal 335 kW (450 hp)


 actually 147 + 211 kW = 358 kW (480 hp), reference: 2018 Tesla Model 3 Long Range AWD Performance

I emailed Dan and the WSJ corrections email address about it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeffC said:


> actually 147 + 211 kW = 358 kW (480 hp), reference: 2018 Tesla Model 3 Long Range AWD Performance


It's possible that the two motors do not make peak power simultaneously. His number might be the combined actual peak power.


----------

